# Vintage Stanley planes - better "as is," or restored?



## maybedave (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey folks, 

So I bought two Stanley #5s, mostly to learn something about dating them and looking for various features. I definitely plan to restore the one I'm keeping (type 13), but about the one I'm going to sell (type 16)... Will it be worth more if I restore it and sell it or will people want a tool with all the age on it?

I plan to lightly sand and refinish the tote and knob, polish the brass, do what little flattening the sole needs, and sharpen the blade. The chip breaker is in great shape. Not sure if I should mess with the decaying japanning at all... So what do you think? 

On the other hand, is there any reason I should just keep the second one?

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Given that youre planning on selling it, id leave it as is. People get crazy about old stuff, and anybody who collects will start frothing at the mouth if it isnt in original condition. I never understood those people, a tool is only useful if its in good working order after all


----------



## Dovetails (Jun 8, 2014)

I have been watching Ebay recently though, and have noticed that the planes that are advertised as "ready to use" seem to go for more money... now, is it worth your time, who knows... just a thought.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been looking on eBay for planes. The old rusted clunkers sell for less than a restored one. A hand tool enthusiasts might like an all original rusted plane, but most people would rather have a restored one. I wouldn't sell it anyway. You can never have too many tools.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Good advice from previous posts! Consider checking on line the old tool market now for similar 16 planes restored & as is. Have seen many collectors who never intend to put those old rusty tools to work again and only hope to make big $ because a tool is in bad condition and can call it an antique. IMO hang on to the 16 as it is. Doubtful if it will escalate to a high price anytime soon. Be safe..


----------

